# Leichterer robuster Lenker für Pro Race



## neo-bahamuth (3. Februar 2010)

Servus,

kann mir jmd. Gewicht und Rise des LP XC COMP RIZER 606108 25.4X620 MM nennen?

Will mir da einen etwas leichteren (70xx ALU) weißen Lenker holen, welcher geometrisch identisch ist.
Carbon solls aber nicht sein, ich mach das nur kaputt  

Danke


----------

